# Installation gnome with default options



## vodvorezlaya (Dec 22, 2009)

Hello.
During the installation of gnome on FreeBSD 8.0 to choose a lot of settings for almost every plug-in.

Can I avoid this? That is to say that the settings are automatically selected by default.

Be installed as follows:

```
cd / usr/ports/x11/gnome2
make install clean
```

Thank you.


----------



## crsd (Dec 22, 2009)

Try:

```
cd /usr/ports/x11/gnome2
make -DBATCH install clean
```


----------



## pbd (Dec 22, 2009)

Also:

```
cd /usr/ports/x11/gnome2
make config-recursive
make -DBATCH install clean
```

lets you choose all options in advance and then run the build process.


----------



## dennylin93 (Dec 22, 2009)

pbd said:
			
		

> Also:
> 
> ```
> cd /usr/ports/x11/gnome2
> ...



If config-recursive has been run, it should be ok to remove -DBATCH.


----------



## vodvorezlaya (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks, it works


----------

